# Best Tide for Pensacola Beach Artificial Reefs?



## bright_as_the_sun (Jan 25, 2012)

Last time I went out, I didn't end up diving because there were too many people coming out of the water complaining about crappy visibility. I know the Ft Pickens Jetties are best at a high-slack tide because it pulls in clean gulf water, but I would think the beach would be the opposite. I would think a high tide would push in sediment and a high-slack tide would be the worst with all of that sediment just floating around. That leads me to think that a low-slack tide would be the best for the artificial reefs. Anyone out there that has dove multiple times and can weigh in?


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

incoming tide, anytime before noon should be nice this week


----------



## bright_as_the_sun (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks for the info, but would you be able to explain the reasoning behind why that would be a good time (during a rising tide)? I'm the kind of guy that needs to know how a car works and not just trust the fact that it gets me from point A to point B. I was thinking that a lowering tide would be better because of it pulling the crap back out, but then again I'm an accountant and not a marine biologist...


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

I guess the question is what depth are you talking about, factors for water clarity are different near the pass than out in 100' plus. Near the pass when the tide come out all the dirty bay water is pushing into the ocean and can make seeing anything near the beach impossible. Once you get out deep wind and weather are much more of a factor in water clarity. Algea blooms, silt, and numerous other factors as well.


----------



## bright_as_the_sun (Jan 25, 2012)

Ah ok. Thanks for the info. Always looking to learn something new!


----------

